# how to teach your shepherd shy(put paws over nose)



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

taught this one to Nikkia a few months age it's a very cute trick. She puts her paws over her nose and looks innocently up at you. The only draw back to teaching her it is she uses it against me every time she gets into trouble.

One day she was being a little brat and I blew on her face she put her paws over her muzzle and looked at me like "Hey what did you do that for!". I had always wanted to teach her this trick and blew on her again to see if it was a good trigger and like the first time she put her paws over her nose again. I went upstairs and cut up some yummy treats and took her into the living room. Then I spent about 15 minutes teaching it to her so I wouldn't over load her brain. 

I blew on her nose and the instant she put her paws on her nose I told her "Good Shy!!" putting extra emphisis on the shy then giving her a reward. It took us about 3 days to get it down really well but she does it great now and like I said she even uses it against me now so beware! LOL

This may not work out for everyone some dogs don't do the paw thing when you blow on thier nose like my mom's Papillon's just run away and bark at me when I blow on their nose. Best of luck to you all who try to teach it to their shepherds!


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

That's how I taught cosmo to Wash Your Face.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the tip! I've wanted to teach Elmo how to be shy. I went over to blow on his face and he rolled over on his back for a belly rub. LOL. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this worked for us too!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried this with Anna, when I blew in her face she had the look of:

"Mommy, why are you being a nut job? Seriously? I'm going to lick you and hope you get better soon...kay?"

So uh, we'll have to try something else.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah like I said the blowing doesn't work for everyone hmmm I'll try to think of some other triggers.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have tried to teach this by putting tape on Ris' nose and clicking her for touching her face. Unfortunately, I've only been able to teach her to target tape with her paws thus far. Which is funny. . .but not what I want.


----------

